# jpg-bild in jframe?



## Guest (27. Okt 2008)

wie kann ich in einem jframe mittels netbeans designer ein bild einfügen? z.b. eine jpg datei


----------



## André Uhres (28. Okt 2008)

Nimm einfach mal ein Label mit einem Icon (JLabel-Properties | icon | ...).


----------



## p316266 (30. Okt 2008)

Ich kann da kein ICON nehmen.
das ist zu klein, ich brauche schon ein bild.
warum geht das nicht?


----------



## Oli (30. Okt 2008)

Bezieht sich die Frage jetzt auf den Netbeans Designer oder ist die Frage allgemein, wie man einem Frame ein Hintergrundbild hinzufügt?


----------



## p316266 (30. Okt 2008)

allgemeine oder am besten auf den designer!


----------



## André Uhres (30. Okt 2008)

p316266 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann da kein ICON nehmen.
> das ist zu klein, ich brauche schon ein bild.
> warum geht das nicht?


Wir können durchaus ein Icon nehmen: das ist ein Bild (jpg, png, gif, bmp) 
von egal welcher Grösse, Farbe, oder was immer wir wollen.
Eigentlich ist es ein "ImageIcon", also ein Bild in einem Icon gekapselt.
Mit ImageIcon#getImage() kommt man an das Bild.


----------



## p316266 (30. Okt 2008)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> p316266 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh das geht tatsächlich!


----------

